# Totally Insaney: The Animaniacs Fanclub



## Flareth (Aug 29, 2009)

Like Animaniacs? The cute little creatures, Yakko, Wakko, and Dot, who lived in the Warner Brothers Water Tower. How about Slappy Squirrel and her nephew, Skippy? Pinky and the Brain? The Goodfeathers? The search for a fanclub is finally over.

Member list:
1. Flareth

*Question of the Now*

Who are your favorite Animaniacs characters?

My favorites are:
-Yakko
-Wakko
-Dot
-Pesto
-Squit
-Bobby
-Brain
-Pinky
-Rita
-Minerva


----------

